# fairly recent job.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

We did this one in October, but there was some delays in finishing. I won't be able to get pics of the whole place as is it occupied now. But all I was able to muster were some snapshots of the upstairs. Enjoy.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

picked up some new gear too....


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice painting.

Is that hockey gear?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work! Nothing better than a sharp, crisp line!:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Very clean. Good job


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Nice painting.
> 
> Is that hockey gear?


SILENCE!


I KEEL YOU!!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> Nice painting.
> 
> Is that hockey gear?


 
Haha... yea it is.. and it is now for sale anyone wana new set of goalie gear?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

wje said:


> Haha... yea it is.. and it is now for sale anyone wana new set of goalie gear?


There has been a few times I needed it after posting in this forum! ​ 
:bangin:​


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice clean lines! Impressive!


----------

